# Snow is coming



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We have not had winter in this part of Wisconsin this year. Not overly cold for very long at a time and what little snow that has fallen melted away quickly. Tonight a few inches of ice and snow mix on the way followed by mid to later tomorrow 8-13 inches of snow. Normal year that would not be a real major event. This year it maybe a mess. Finally put the snow plow on the ATV gassed it up today. Moved a few things out of the way. Fired up generators , they run.
Wood on trailer close to the house if needed. Plenty of coffee we are ready.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It is an un-seasonably warm 68 degrees F today with no wind or rain but expecting a large squall line to come through tomorrow am or so. Like Smitty, we are ready.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

It's snowing here right now. This is supposed to be our 1st big event, we usually have 2 to 3' on the ground here by now. We've had 2" so far this winter. Crazy year.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty, you beat me to it. I was listening to the radio and finishing dinner when I heard the in-depth forecast. Well, I have a 4WD F-150 with 3/4s of a tank of premium. Let me know if I have to pull you out of a ditch...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Smitty, you beat me to it. I was listening to the radio and finishing dinner when I heard the in-depth forecast. Well, I have a 4WD F-150 with 3/4s of a tank of premium. Let me know if I have to pull you out of a ditch...


 Settled in no where to go except church Sunday.. Have the AWD Edge if needed. Nice part of living out of town , we are kind of use to staying put. I may play on one of the ATV's tomorrow.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

73 here and humid. We are getting storms in through the night tho. Could get a little rough they say. We have had very little cold here this year. Usually January and February are our wettest and coldest.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Western Washington doesn't routinely get snow every winter. Most years we might get a dusting once or twice. Occasionally we have a lot, like we did in December 2008, where we had 24 inches on the ground. That was the best December of my life. We've had a very mild winter so far, but we do have snow predicted for next Tuesday through Thursday with lows in the teens and highs below freezing.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

We, in central MN are supposed to get snow starting Sunday. About 3" from Sunday to Monday and then some More Wednesday, but nothing large. Good to here you "Sconi Folk" getting pounded instead. :tango_face_wink:
You deserve it!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Up north we are all happy that it's going south and we will be missed. To bad it wasn't holding off for the Packer game. Nothing like a playoff game in a blizzard.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

paulag1955 said:


> Western Washington doesn't routinely get snow every winter. Most years we might get a dusting once or twice. Occasionally we have a lot, like we did in December 2008, where we had 24 inches on the ground. That was the best December of my life. We've had a very mild winter so far, but we do have snow predicted for next Tuesday through Thursday with lows in the teens and highs below freezing.


Don't forget the Snowpocalypse we had last year in February.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

They are predicting 1 to 5" here... thanks, that really helps me prepare. I don't really care, I don't even pay attention to the weather info. I wake up and do what's necessary, might have to shovel the apartment complex I work, might not. Doesn't matter.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Bunkered in, hugging the furnace and suckin' up hot chocklit.


With plenty of marshmallows.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

7" here so far in last 6 hrs, still snowing.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Don't forget the Snowpocalypse we had last year in February.


Last February was perfect, IMO. December of 2008 had my daughter in tears several times because she was MISSING SCHOOL and her graduation might be delayed (it wasn't). Yes. I raised Hermione Granger


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mid 80's for at least the next week.

Winter in North Florida - the struggle is real.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Let it snow, snow, snow. I love it. Here's wishing it was coming my way. So pretty.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Mid 80's for at least the next week.
> 
> Winter in North Florida - the struggle is real.


You have all those poison snakes, giant poisonous bugs and alligators. Gimme the snow any old day over that. Plus its so humid a person can barely breath in summertime.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

snow...
rain...
snow again last night...
rain today...
rain this weekend turning to snow all next week. We're excited! 
We like the snow and out newest adopted dog seems to love it!!

Peace, and white quiet,
Michael J.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Michael_Js said:


> snow...
> rain...
> snow again last night...
> rain today...
> ...



You near the Cascades? 
We're northwest of Diamond Lake, back up in.
Had the rain/snow/rain thing all last year, maybe 2" total snow all winter until this morning, lol. 9" now & still coming.
We watch it go across you and head for us.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Settled in no where to go except church Sunday.. Have the AWD Edge if needed. Nice part of living out of town , we are kind of use to staying put. I may play on one of the ATV's tomorrow.


It's now 1:30AM in my area. I just checked the front area, and it's dead quiet out--no wonder I actually got some sleep! Looks like an inch or two of fine powder out there. One set of tire tracks out there, doesn't look like the guy spun or slipped. Well, the weather guy said this snow was going to come in two spates.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> It's now 1:30AM in my area. I just checked the front area, and it's dead quiet out--no wonder I actually got some sleep! Looks like an inch or two of fine powder out there. One set of tire tracks out there, doesn't look like the guy spun or slipped. Well, the weather guy said this snow was going to come in two spates.


 Been windy here the last few hours , couple inches snow. Dogs did not sty out long.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

West Central Wisconsin, nothing, which is good, we had ice Thursday AM, 83 accidents with in an hour in LaCrosse County, drove my wife home from the hospital, a very interesting drive, made it home unscathed......


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Beep beep beep. The National Weather Service.... I see it on the radar. Storm’s almost upon us. Coffe is made so we’re good.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wind is about 20 mph. There must have been ice with the snow it is not blowing. Latter today is when the real snow is suppose to come. They have lowered the snow to 3-6 inches now.
Knowing this was coming, Have some side pork ready to fry ,cornbread to make and eggs. Once the side pork goes in the pan the dogs will be excited.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Mid 80's for at least the next week.
> 
> Winter in North Florida - the struggle is real.


braggert


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

paulag1955 said:


> Last February was perfect, IMO. December of 2008 had my daughter in tears several times because she was MISSING SCHOOL and her graduation might be delayed (it wasn't). Yes. I raised Hermione Granger


The snow wouldn't be so bad...&#8230;..I just hate that it's been raining so much, then going to freeze solid into an ice skating rink. YUCK


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Very eerie morning here at Slippy Lodge. 72 degrees, slight wind out of the SW gray skies. Squall Line expected to hit later today.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Going to be record breaking highs this weekend here, 60's to 70's.

Has been around 10-15 degrees for the last week in the mornings.

Rained in the afternoon turning to ice in the evening, sucks!


5:51 PM DST, been 65 all day most of the ice has melted away.

Oil burner was shut off and a propane room heater has run on low up till now.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

FYI There are 34 weather warnings right now in the States. And there goes my weather radio again beeping at me. It is pouring down like crazy and looking at the radar, we're not even getting the brunt of it. 

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Been windy here the last few hours , couple inches snow. Dogs did not sty out long.


*@Smitty901*, it's now 8:00AM and I just got up. The nice thing about a layer of snow is that it gets very quiet here for sleeping. You mentioned the wind, and we have several tall, slender old-growth trees in our green space, and they are really swaying! As for my dog, he was at the foot of the bed, snoring...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> *@Smitty901*, it's now 8:00AM and I just got up. The nice thing about a layer of snow is that it gets very quiet here for sleeping. You mentioned the wind, and we have several tall, slender old-growth trees in our green space, and they are really swaying! As for my dog, he was at the foot of the bed, snoring...


 Dogs have been out twice , did not stay long. They have indicated that two peaces of side pork is not a far share and demanding more. Fed Granddaughter. Made wife Side pork , Pancakes topped with avocado and fresh strawberries with an over easy egg.
Debating if I want to plow the snow or not. As always here the coffee is flowing.
This looks like a good day to fiddle around with a couple rifles that may need some work.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Debating if I want to plow the snow or not. As always here the coffee is flowing. This looks like a good day to fiddle around with a couple rifles that may need some work.


I'd wait on the plowing, I heard it's coming in two phases. I'm in a little suburban burg about eight miles east of Madison proper. The city has already plowed my tertiary street, which usually means there was some ice on it.

I'm glad you have rifles to tend to, I think everything is sharp here. The biggest tragedy for me is that I think I'm running low on coffee!


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

> The biggest tragedy for me is that I think I'm running low on coffee!


How is that even possible? And you call yourself a prepper?!? Do you mean to say you need to brew another pot? Or that you are actually almost out of coffee?? I've never heard of such a thing!

I just don't know what to say. Think I'll step into the garage and watch the rain & flooding and try to come to grips with this situation.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Very strange weather 54 oF now, heavy RAIN tomorrow, 22 oF sunday night

Kind of scary trying to ice fish now.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Marica said:


> How is that even possible? And you call yourself a prepper?!? Do you mean to say you need to brew another pot?


Oy, vey, I had a weird computer glitch, perhaps from the bad weather. The computer started making back-slashes and I couldn't get it stopped.

BTW, girl, the coffee pot is running full strength, and worse case scenario, there's Copp's right across the highway. Both my wife and I have 4WD vehicles. I can get there...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Delete.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yikes, I was having computer problems! It seems to have stopped.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Seems they are calling off the snow for the rest of today .


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Seems they are calling off the snow for the rest of today .


I'm glad you posted that. All I'm getting now is talk shows--on investing. What I need to invest in is a bigger snowthrower...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Annie said:


> You have all those poison snakes, giant poisonous bugs and alligators. Gimme the snow any old day over that. Plus its so humid a person can barely breath in summertime.


Yeah, the south has it's critters. Had to stomp a scorpion the other day at a job site. Not an unusual occurrence here in the south that you have to stomp something in order to keep from being stung, bit, or eaten. Then again, when we do get the occasional snow down here, you take your life into your own hands if you get out and try to drive with these bastards who can barely drive when the weather is perfect.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> I'm glad you posted that. All I'm getting now is talk shows--on investing. What I need to invest in is a bigger snowthrower...


Couple inches sometimes better to leave it. Snow cover protects driveway . It later melts faster than if piled up. Still debating going out and firing up the ATV plow.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Annie said:


> You have all those poison snakes, giant poisonous bugs and alligators. Gimme the snow any old day over that. Plus its so humid a person can barely breath in summertime.


After my training, the Army sent me to Fort Carson, Colorado. Literally in the shadow of Pikes Peak.

Strange as it may sound, out there it gets below zero in the winter. Way below zero. And it snows, too. Sometimes 2 or 3 feet in a 36 hour period (3 feet in 36 hours was the threshold to call off field maneuvers).
Going to the field for a week at a time, sleeping in canvas tents, crapping in a straddle trench at minus 20 with the wind blowing, was enough for this Florida Boy to volunteer for Vietnam.
THAT is how much I dislike cold weather.

I'll take weird bugs, gators, snakes, black bears, 3" long cockroaches, and all that other stuff ANY DAY.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> you take your life into your own hands if you get out and try to drive with these bastards who can barely drive when the weather is perfect.


For us in Wisconsin the biggest driving hazard is Illinois drivers--but I have an opinion on why that exists.

For example, in Illinois they tell you to "vote now, vote often." My guess is that they also apply for numerous fake drivers' licenses to make it through their bizarre traffic. Ergo, you don't need to any drivers' test for a fraudulent license.

Before you laugh, legally I would love to be known there as an eighteen year old female with a valid firearms' license. Then again, the drive to Illinois is boring...


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> You near the Cascades?
> We're northwest of Diamond Lake, back up in.
> Had the rain/snow/rain thing all last year, maybe 2" total snow all winter until this morning, lol. 9" now & still coming.
> We watch it go across you and head for us.


Closer to Seattle...yuck, but...north east of that shitty...

rain now...40's...next week 30's and snow 

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Michael_Js said:


> Closer to Seattle...yuck, but...north east of that shitty...
> 
> rain now...40's...next week 30's and snow
> 
> ...


Here's what we got overnight.
Still snowing, will continue for next 4 days.
LOVE IT!!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Ya' know, girl, if you look at the shadow under the table, it looks like a "Star Wars" storm trooper buried in snow up to his nose...


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

The Tourist said:


> Ya' know, girl, if you look at the shadow under the table, it looks like a "Star Wars" storm trooper buried in snow up to his nose...


_There is. Shhhhh.....

_:tango_face_smile:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Here's what we got overnight.
> Still snowing, will continue for next 4 days.
> LOVE IT!!
> 
> ...


I love going out with snowshoes and the 22LR after snowshoe hares. Sometimes I see the martens too, deer starting to shed.

Winter camping is a blast , set up next to a pond and ice fish.

Been thinking about a teepee, so I could have a stove. That and a warm woman makes life comortable


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

20 MPH wind I guess it would not make sense to zero the scope mounted on the RP rimfire today.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> After my training, the Army sent me to Fort Carson, Colorado. Literally in the shadow of Pikes Peak.
> 
> Strange as it may sound, out there it gets below zero in the winter. Way below zero. And it snows, too. Sometimes 2 or 3 feet in a 36 hour period (3 feet in 36 hours was the threshold to call off field maneuvers).
> Going to the field for a week at a time, sleeping in canvas tents, crapping in a straddle trench at minus 20 with the wind blowing, was enough for this Florida Boy to volunteer for Vietnam.
> ...


When we were kids, we'd dig out a hole in a snowbank, big enough for 5 of us. A couple candles kept us warm and lighted, put pine branches on the floor and for seats. Some of those lasted until March

That was before kids were glued to tablets.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> The snow wouldn't be so bad...&#8230;..I just hate that it's been raining so much, then going to freeze solid into an ice skating rink. YUCK


There's nowhere I have to go, but the Handsome Husband works for King County Metro and if there's snow on the ground, it means mandatory overtime.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> 20 MPH wind I guess it would not make sense to zero the scope mounted on the RP rimfire today.


Yup, 0 wind for range work. Good for practice though, look at the branches/grass moving.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

@MG Sure is pretty. Not for me, but pretty nonetheless.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Marica said:


> @MG Sure is pretty. Not for me, but pretty nonetheless.


 Wisconsin can be amazing in the winter. Sun angle makes of clear bright days. It maybe 10 below out but the clean white snow the trees and the light a sight to see . But if you must get things done in it it can get ugly.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> After my training, the Army sent me to Fort Carson, Colorado. Literally in the shadow of Pikes Peak.
> 
> Strange as it may sound, out there it gets below zero in the winter. Way below zero. And it snows, too. Sometimes 2 or 3 feet in a 36 hour period (3 feet in 36 hours was the threshold to call off field maneuvers).
> Going to the field for a week at a time, sleeping in canvas tents, crapping in a straddle trench at minus 20 with the wind blowing, was enough for this Florida Boy to volunteer for Vietnam.
> ...


We never had much of those vermin here. Ticks just got here 30 years ago, never seen one as a child. We have a few timber rattlers, and bears. Black flies and sketters are bad. Roaches are a city thing.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> Wisconsin can be amazing in the winter. Sun angle makes of clear bright days. It maybe 10 below out but the clean white snow the trees and the light a sight to see . But if you must get things done in it it can get ugly.


And I bet you know what the term 'diamond snow' means. Surreal. :vs_stars:


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Mad Trapper said:


> Very strange weather 54 oF now, heavy RAIN tomorrow, 22 oF sunday night
> 
> Kind of scary trying to ice fish now.


My one ice fishing experience was so weird. The lake had frozen, then it snowed. Then the snow on top of the ice melted, then that froze. so there was a layer of ice about 1.5 inches thick, water (not sure how deep), then a thick layer of ice. I only weighed about a hundred pounds at the time so I was fine, but the guys I was with broke through that top layer of ice a few times. It was kind of terrifying the first time.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

MountainGirl said:


> Here's what we got overnight.
> Still snowing, will continue for next 4 days.
> LOVE IT!!
> 
> ...


Don't tease!


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Michael_Js said:


> Closer to Seattle...yuck, but...north east of that shitty...
> 
> rain now...40's...next week 30's and snow
> 
> ...


We're, loosely speaking, in the Bothell area.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

paulag1955 said:


> We're, loosely speaking, in the Bothell area.


I work in Bothell, close to the 405...It was snowing Thursday at home and raining in Bothell...the snow should hit hard Monday through the week! We can't wait!

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> My one ice fishing experience was so weird. The lake had frozen, then it snowed. Then the snow on top of the ice melted, then that froze. so there was a layer of ice about 1.5 inches thick, water (not sure how deep), then a thick layer of ice. I only weighed about a hundred pounds at the time so I was fine, but the guys I was with broke through that top layer of ice a few times. It was kind of terrifying the first time.


Be careful on ice. Carry a spud and check ice often. Streams, springs, currents can change 6" to 1" in a foot or two.

Also, some people cut dugouts to keep fish in. Only time I ever fell in was on 18" of solid ice, in 30' of water. It had snowed the night before, and the dugout was unnoticed. My spud saved me from going through.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Michael_Js said:


> I work in Bothell, close to the 405...It was snowing Thursday at home and raining in Bothell...the snow should hit hard Monday through the week! We can't wait!
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


Are you originally from somewhere else? Don't hear many natives refer to "the 405."


----------



## Crunch (Dec 12, 2019)

Not looking forward to clearing the snow from the solar panels tomorrow, but kind of hoping we get the full "up to a foot" they're calling for tonight, it'll mean the first good snowmobile ride of the season.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

paulag1955 said:


> Are you originally from somewhere else? Don't hear many natives refer to "the 405."


Haha! Ya got me! Originally from NYC, then more recently, San Diego..going on 5 years in July in the PNW...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Michael_Js said:


> Haha! Ya got me! Originally from NYC, then more recently, San Diego..going on 5 years in July in the PNW...
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


I used to use that trick on people all the time.

Me: When did you move here from California?
Them: Wait, what? How did you know that I'm from California?
Me: Get thee behind me, Satan!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Crunch said:


> Not looking forward to clearing the snow from the solar panels tomorrow, but kind of hoping we get the full "up to a foot" they're calling for tonight, it'll mean the first good snowmobile ride of the season.


Tom (my husband) is out riding his now, his season first too! 
_BRAAAAP!_


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Crunch said:


> Not looking forward to clearing the snow from the solar panels tomorrow, but kind of hoping we get the full "up to a foot" they're calling for tonight, it'll mean the first good snowmobile ride of the season.


 I allow the trail to run across my land. I do wish them luck with enough snow to at least get some riding in.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Mad Trapper said:


> Be careful on ice. Carry a spud and check ice often. Streams, springs, currents can change 6" to 1" in a foot or two.
> 
> Also, some people cut dugouts to keep fish in. Only time I ever fell in was on 18" of solid ice, in 30' of water. It had snowed the night before, and the dugout was unnoticed. My spud saved me from going through.


Yeah, it's not something I would ever do again unless forced. I only went that one time because a guy I liked was going. Most lakes in Washington don't freeze over enough for ice fishing.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> We never had much of those vermin here. Ticks just got here 30 years ago, never seen one as a child. We have a few timber rattlers, and bears. Black flies and sketters are bad. Roaches are a city thing.


We have fire ants as well. These little SOB's will make you wish you were dead.
When you accidentally step on their mound, they won't bite until a number of them are on you, and then, look out!!:vs_shocked:
There is a VERY good reason they are called Fire Ants.

https://sfyl.ifas.ufl.edu/lawn-and-garden/fire-ants-in-florida

I believe Texas may have them as we..


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> After my training, the Army sent me to Fort Carson, Colorado. Literally in the shadow of Pikes Peak.
> Strange as it may sound, out there it gets below zero in the winter. Way below zero. And it snows, too. Sometimes 2 or 3 feet in a 36 hour period (3 feet in 36 hours was the threshold to call off field maneuvers).


Living in a tent at -20 would be brutal, for sure. I can appreciate that. Do you remember using outdoor wood stoves? I want one.



> Going to the field for a week at a time, sleeping in canvas tents, crapping in a straddle trench at minus 20 with the wind blowing, was enough for this Florida Boy to volunteer for Vietnam.
> THAT is how much I dislike cold weather.


You 'went from the proverbial frying pan into the fire'.



> I'll take weird bugs, gators, snakes, black bears, 3" long cockroaches, and all that other stuff ANY DAY.


Ah, well as they also say, 'to each his own'.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Double post.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Yeah, the south has it's critters. Had to stomp a scorpion the other day at a job site. Not an unusual occurrence here in the south that you have to stomp something in order to keep from being stung, bit, or eaten. Then again, when we do get the occasional snow down here, you take your life into your own hands if you get out and try to drive with these bastards who can barely drive when the weather is perfect.


Up North in Vermont they keep the roads nice and clear, 'cause one of their their main sources of income comes via the ski resorts. But off road you have to be careful with the kids. After a big storm you could literally lose them in the snow. Don't ask me how I know!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> _There is. Shhhhh....._:tango_face_smile:


Ya' know, I'm beginning to think you're as crazy as I am. But tell me, do you fiddle with a jackknife as you type in the forum? For some reason it quiets me and I actually type better.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They changed the forecast again. Call for snow for the next hour now. Light to medium 1 to 4 inches. It is what it is. I did have a little dog that got lost in a power snowbank . Dug her out.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

FYI, Western Washington is a great place to live if you're averse to bugs and snakes.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Yeah, the south has it's critters. Had to stomp a scorpion the other day at a job site. Not an unusual occurrence here in the south that you have to stomp something in order to keep from being stung, bit, or eaten. Then again, when we do get the occasional snow down here, you take your life into your own hands if you get out and try to drive with these bastards who can barely drive when the weather is perfect.


It's kind of funny how people down south deal with snow/ice. I've seen ice on roads for > a month. Driving in that is a skill to lean.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> Up North in Vermont they keep the roads nice and clear, 'cause one of their their main sources of income comes via the ski resorts. But off road you have to be careful with the kids. After a big storm you could literally lose them in the snow. Don't ask me how I know!


Those are the flatlanders from down south. Residents mostly hate skiers and 2nd home owners.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Annie said:


> Living in a tent at -20 would be brutal, for sure. I can appreciate that. Do you remember using outdoor wood stoves? I want one.


When we went to the field, we had 6 man tents, with wood slat floors so they wouldn't get all muddy inside. We had two mummy type sleeping bags each, we put one inside the other.
We slept on cots, and each tent had a gasoline stove that was gravity fed by a 5 gallon can outside, which never failed to run dry in the middle of the night. It became a process of elimination to see who would get cold enough first to go outside, switch cans, and relight the stove.

Fort Carson was the only US Army post in the Continental US to be issued arctic gear. Face masks, wool field pants and shirts, mickey mouse boots, heavy leather/fur lines mittens, etc.

I'm glad i went through one winter out there - it built character. But I wouldn't want to do it again.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> They changed the forecast again.


I have a little dog, too. I hope you dog is okay.

The 'storm' turned out to be a big batch of nothing. The sun is pretty much down and there is an errant flake or two. Looks like all of us local people all rushed home to beat a storm that never formed.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> I have a little dog, too. I hope you dog is okay.
> 
> The 'storm' turned out to be a big batch of nothing. The sun is pretty much down and there is an errant flake or two. Looks like all of us local people all rushed home to beat a storm that never formed.


 The little 8 pound dog goes out with the 70 lbs he keeps an eye on her. Making arrangements to pick grandma up for church tomorrow so she does not have to deal with it. There had to be a lot of ice with that snow it was not blowing even with 20 plus MPH wind out here.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

paulag1955 said:


> FYI, Western Washington is a great place to live if you're averse to bugs and snakes.


I'm averse to libtards and socialists, so, not the best place to live...
Oh well...
Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Michael_Js said:


> I'm averse to libtards and socialists, so, not the best place to live...
> Oh well...
> Peace,
> Michael J.


That's what has me considering retiring in another state.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

@Paula We were in Washington a couple of years ago. My first time. Two thoughts. 1) It's beautiful beyond compare. Spent a couple of days in Westport, which, when correcting for accent and local seafood choice, was pretty much like being on the Gulf Coast. SiL's folks, who hail from the Deep South and had recently moved to Bellevue, took us on a day-long expedition. So two southern couples eating, drinking, and enjoying. Whidbey Island was a delight. 2) First time in my life I'd ever been revolted by another human being. Seattle is disgusting.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Marica said:


> @Paula We were in Washington a couple of years ago. My first time. Two thoughts. 1) It's beautiful beyond compare. Spent a couple of days in Westport, which, when correcting for accent and local seafood choice, was pretty much like being on the Gulf Coast. SiL's folks, who hail from the Deep South and had recently moved to Bellevue, took us on a day-long expedition. So two southern couples eating, drinking, and enjoying. Whidbey Island was a delight. 2) First time in my life I'd ever been revolted by another human being. Seattle is disgusting.


I haven't been into Seattle in years. For one thing, I'm sure it's even more disgusting now than it was when you were here. It's heartbreaking because before the leftists ruined it, it was such a beautiful city. Second, I refuse to spend money there. I don't want to contribute my sales tax to whatever harebrained scheme they think up next as a way to screw the people. Third, if you didn't go anywhere east of the Cascades, you need to get back here because you will not believe what a difference a li'l ol' mountain range makes. Completely different from Western Washington in everyway...climate, geology and culture.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

paulag1955 said:


> I haven't been into Seattle in years. For one thing, I'm sure it's even more disgusting now than it was when you were here. It's heartbreaking because before the leftists ruined it, it was such a beautiful city. Second, I refuse to spend money there. I don't want to contribute my sales tax to whatever harebrained scheme they think up next as a way to screw the people. Third, if you didn't go anywhere east of the Cascades, you need to get back here because you will not believe what a difference a li'l ol' mountain range makes. Completely different from Western Washington in everyway...climate, geology and culture.


Hey, quit telling our secrets......that's how we ended up with so many Californians AKA Socialist Liberals in the first place.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Hey, quit telling our secrets......that's how we ended up with so many Californians AKA Socialist Liberals in the first place.


I'll make sure to make a weather post every day in February, when it never stops raining.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

paulag1955 said:


> I'll make sure to make a weather post every day in February, when it never stops raining.


That might do it...&#8230;.I knew a lady that moved here from Cali just in time for one of the rainiest years on record.....by spring time, she moved back to Cali


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Snow stopped for now. Temps dropped to 15 degrees. Wind slowed down to 6 mph


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yeah, it's 8:00AM here, and it looks like we just got a dusting. It is pretty gloomy, however.


----------



## Crunch (Dec 12, 2019)

We got robbed, only about 4". Might get the sled out anyway but it'll be a bumpy ride.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

As of now, it was in the high 60's low 70's yesterday, and 63 right now.

All of the snow and better, all of the ice is gone,

parking lot for 8 cars was a skating rink.

We will get more snow in greater amounts in Feb and Mar for sure.

None of it will compare to the blizzard of 1978,

five feet of snow with drifts over 12 feet.

Our cars were buried under a drift that came across the lake and covered 

everything including the top of the house roof.

Could not open the front door, even if we could there was 30 feet that a tunnel

would have to be dug in to reach the road.

It took a D-8 to push the snow into the lake to clear the road off, that was

3 days after the storm ended.

Army national guard engineers did the job.

Power was out for almost two weeks if I remember correctly.

THAT storm was what really started my prepping moving,

including getting 4WD.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The ride over to pick up Grandma and to church and back was easy. Some ice in spots but an easy trip.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Rather unimpressive snow. I am about 1 mile off the WI border in Hellinois and as usual it was doom & gloom predicted with a side of bleh... about 1-1/2" here.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

The meteorologist promised snow! Where's my snow, damn it!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I remember 1978 and what SOCOM mentioned .

I am a bit northwest of him, we got ~4' snow.

Record high today ~65 oF

I hope the ticks come out then they all freeze


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Rain, hail, and now (non-sticking) snow, all in the last 15 minutes.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

1978 storm friend near here kept his tavern open all night served free food. Few of us with large farm tractors went up on the state road 16 and got people out of their cars and took them there. It was new years and there were a lot of people on the road. Most in the ditch.
The next day we pulled some out LE turned a blind eye to it. We used out own equipment to open the back roads so trucks could get in for farmers milk.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Here it is!

(Ugh, that picture is terrible. It looks better on my phone!)


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Trying again. The ground is white now.,


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

View attachment 102709


@MG More like what you're seeing?

Aug. Looks better in my photo editor.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When the weather forecast calls for a big storm and it does not happen , my wife goes Nuts. She is still yell where is the storm 13 inches of snow looks more like 2 to me. It seems the front took a slightly southern dip and gave us some major relief. I was not concerned about it , but would rather deal with 2 inches than 13.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Yesterday
View attachment 102713


Today








And it's still snowing.
Predicted to continue through Tuesday.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Yesterday
> View attachment 102713
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks great when you are inside and warm and dry


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

MountainGirl said:


> Yesterday
> View attachment 102713
> 
> 
> ...


That is so beautiful.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

paulag1955 said:


> That is so beautiful.


 Thanks! You're welcome to come help shovel.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

MountainGirl said:


> Thanks! You're welcome to come help shovel.


It would be well worth the work. My parents used to have a vacation property near Leavenworth and if it had been up to me, I would have stayed there all winter.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Marica said:


> View attachment 102709
> 
> 
> @MG More like what you're seeing?
> ...


Yes, we're disappointed, so far...
















Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

You guys still have green stuff.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

paulag1955 said:


> It would be well worth the work. My parents used to have a vacation property near Leavenworth and if it had been up to me, I would have stayed there all winter.


We went there last November for a 3day break, stayed at the Bavarian Ritz Hotel. Leavenworth is a pretty place, a little oasis in the middle of a lot of dryness. Have you ever been up in our area? It's a lot different than the rest of the eastern half of the state.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

well here in the south end of Pierce county, we finally got maybe a 1/4 inch of snow...….just enough to make everything white.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

We had snow when I got up, but as we were leaving the gym most of it had melted--except for my driveway...


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

MountainGirl said:


> We went there last November for a 3day break, stayed at the Bavarian Ritz Hotel. Leavenworth is a pretty place, a little oasis in the middle of a lot of dryness. Have you ever been up in our area? It's a lot different than the rest of the eastern half of the state.


No, I've never been up there. From your pics, I'm guessing it's similar to the hills outside of Leavenworth, though.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We did get about 2 inches of snow over night. Still not a big deal here.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

We have 7-8" about now  Destroyed the bird netting over the chicken coop 

Beautiful though!








She Loves the snow!!
































Lots of trees & branches cracking under the weight of the heavy wet snow...
About 4+ hours total without power yesterday...all good today and back at work 

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Michael_Js said:


> We have 7-8" about now  Destroyed the bird netting over the chicken coop


That's about how much we have at our house. How big is your place? It looks like you have plenty of room there.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

paulag1955 said:


> That's about how much we have at our house. How big is your place? It looks like you have plenty of room there.


We're on 3.3 acres - with .75 or so being in the trees on a hill...There's an ever running spring flowing down on our property and one on the neighbors to the north. The neighbors basically floods ours 

During these times of year, they springs sounds like rushing waterfalls!

We love it all though, even with the issues...next project - fix the chicken coop area bird netting (25' x 50')

Today, drove into Bothell for work - should have stayed home! 

peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Michael_Js said:


> We have 7-8" about now  Destroyed the bird netting over the chicken coop
> 
> Beautiful though!
> View attachment 102761
> ...


Michael J.

That is a beautiful place you got there! Slippy Approved! :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Michael J.
> 
> That is a beautiful place you got there! Slippy Approved! :vs_closedeyes:


Thank you! We really like it! Especially since we've lived in San Diego for 30+ years where you can almost touch your neighbors house...
And we still had a garden, dogs, cats, and a rabbit...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Michael_Js said:


> We're on 3.3 acres - with .75 or so being in the trees on a hill...There's an ever running spring flowing down on our property and one on the neighbors to the north. The neighbors basically floods ours
> 
> During these times of year, they springs sounds like rushing waterfalls!
> 
> ...


I have to drive into Lynnwood to sign closing documents on a piece of real estate my sister and I are selling. I've been dreading it since last week, when the snow forecasts first came out. I would usually take Maltby Road into Lynnwood, but today I think I'm better off taking 522/405.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

paulag1955 said:


> I have to drive into Lynnwood to sign closing documents on a piece of real estate my sister and I are selling. I've been dreading it since last week, when the snow forecasts first came out. I would usually take Maltby Road into Lynnwood, but today I think I'm better off taking 522/405.


Yes! I heard from someone at work today Maltby is pretty bad! I thought about taking that and bypassing 522 to 405, but am glad I didn't!

Good luck real estate mogul! 

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Michael_Js said:


> Yes! I heard from someone at work today Maltby is pretty bad! I thought about taking that and bypassing 522 to 405, but am glad I didn't!
> 
> Good luck real estate mogul!
> 
> ...


I'm practically walking distance to 522 and 522 looks clear with light traffic on the WSDOT camera. I think I'm good to go but my head hasn't yet communicated that to my stomach, which is still tied in knots.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Those are the flatlanders from down south. Residents mostly hate skiers and 2nd home owners.


They may well hate them, but sadly many depend upon them for their livelihood. And times haven't been kind over the past 20 years.

The mountain people have a language almost their own. Have you heard them? It's pretty wonderful to listen to.

Forget it. Now I want to move closer to Nashua, NH. They've got the Latin Mass there. Good solid church. More my kind of people.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Annie said:


> Up North in Vermont they keep the roads nice and clear, 'cause one of their their main sources of income comes via the ski resorts. But off road you have to be careful with the kids. After a big storm you could literally lose them in the snow. Don't ask me how I know!


Washington tries to keep the roads to the ski resorts open, but mostly because the Cascades bisect the state. If the passes close, so does commerce. U.S. 2 over Stevens Pass has been closed for two days after heavy snow, not so much because of the snow but because the snow brought down trees on the road.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ride to school this morning was 8 degrees F. The up side when it gets that cold often holds off the snow.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Woke up to 1 below 0 this morning. Now that is cold anywhere. But no snow


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

-2 here, and they say 5 to 10 inches of global warming today and tomorrow......


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Last spring I purchased a new subcompact tractor with a front bucket. Part of the plan was to use it for clearing snow. I even sold my old snowblower. I’m still waiting for snow........
Waiting!.......... We’ve gotten a few dustings and maybe 2 inches once but nothing I could use the tractor on. Don’t get me wrong. I’m all in favor of “no snow”, but it sure would be fun to play with that tractor a time or two. The wife is gloating, “See! See! I told you that you didn’t need to buy that tractor!”


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Chiefster23 said:


> Last spring I purchased a new subcompact tractor with a front bucket. Part of the plan was to use it for clearing snow. I even sold my old snowblower. I'm still waiting for snow........
> Waiting!.......... We've gotten a few dustings and maybe 2 inches once but nothing I could use the tractor on. Don't get me wrong. I'm all in favor of "no snow", but it sure would be fun to play with that tractor a time or two. The wife is gloating, "See! See! I told you that you didn't need to buy that tractor!"


I appreciate the sentiment, Chief. A varient on all dressed up and no place to go.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> Last spring I purchased a new subcompact tractor with a front bucket. Part of the plan was to use it for clearing snow. I even sold my old snowblower. I'm still waiting for snow........
> Waiting!.......... We've gotten a few dustings and maybe 2 inches once but nothing I could use the tractor on. Don't get me wrong. I'm all in favor of "no snow", but it sure would be fun to play with that tractor a time or two. The wife is gloating, "See! See! I told you that you didn't need to buy that tractor!"


Dammit woman!!!!! It's not a matter of if I needed it! It 's a matter of me wanting it!!!! I didn't need YOU, I WANTED you! Now, go get me a beer and fix me a Sammich! :vs_lol:


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> Dammit woman!!!!! It's not a matter of if I needed it! It 's a matter of me wanting it!!!! I didn't need YOU, I WANTED you! Now, go get me a beer and fix me a Sammich! :vs_lol:


Yes! I certainly did not need that new toy. I wanted it! Wifey said "that tractor looks expensive. What did it cost? $5000?" LOL! :vs_laugh:


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

rstanek said:


> -2 here, and they say 5 to 10 inches of global warming today and tomorrow......


I don't know where you're located, but your post makes me realize that even after 40 years, I still miss cold, Alaskan winters.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Marica said:


> I appreciate the sentiment, Chief. A varient on all dressed up and no place to go.


Exactly. That's why I told my husband our power will never go out again...we bought a generator.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Warming up a bit . Now they are calling for Snow from 1800 today to 1000 Saturday. Could be up to 9 inches.

Edit: It started snow here right on time


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

After light snow most of the nigh and still coming , it adds up. We are white in all directions now.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> After light snow most of the nigh and still coming , it adds up. We are white in all directions now.


I'm in the same boat. And because we're on a tertiary street, the city plow done plowed us in. We have a "guy" who handles the private driveways in my little subdivision, but no one is going anywhere until that "wall of snow" at the end of my driveway gets cleared.

The neighbor across the street had the right idea. He birthed his children in even years so he'll always have a kid to shovel snow. He figures he's got enough unskilled labor for 25 years...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> I'm in the same boat. And because we're on a tertiary street, the city plow done plowed us in. We have a "guy" who handles the private driveways in my little subdivision, but no one is going anywhere until that "wall of snow" at the end of my driveway gets cleared.
> 
> The neighbor across the street had the right idea. He birthed his children in even years so he'll always have a kid to shovel snow. He figures he's got enough unskilled labor for 25 years...


 Living out here we are always ready to dig out. We pay more in taxes but are the last to get any services.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> After light snow most of the nigh and still coming , it adds up. We are white in all directions now.





Smitty901 said:


> Living out here we are always ready to dig out. We pay more in taxes but are the last to get any services.


At least you get services eventually, LOL Plows stop 1 mile from the bottom of the mountain. Tried getting out this morning; failed. My personal plow-guy is laid up with a concussion & broken ribs...so I'm in for a while.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

MountainGirl said:


> At least you get services eventually, LOL Plows stop 1 mile from the bottom of the mountain. Tried getting out this morning; failed. My personal plow-guy is laid up with a concussion & broken ribs...so I'm in for a while.


Is your husband your plow guy? What happened?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Original forecast was 3 to 5 inches of snow. We got 1 to 2 inches of snow and sleet so far. Now it’s raining so this will all turn to solid ice tonight when the temperatures drops. Tomorrow morning is going to be quite interesting. I just cleared the end of the driveway from snowplow build up otherwise I would have a real headache tomorrow morning. Fun, fun, fun!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

paulag1955 said:


> Is your husband your plow guy? What happened?


​
This:



Crunch said:


> Not looking forward to clearing the snow from the solar panels tomorrow, but kind of hoping we get the full "up to a foot" they're calling for tonight, it'll mean the first good snowmobile ride of the season.





MountainGirl said:


> Tom (my husband) is out riding his now, his season first too!
> _BRAAAAP!_


It was on a steep section, sled dropped over the edge of a side-cut trail, rolled half way down, he was thrown into trees. Luckily - the guys he was riding with was able to get him back to the cabin & went and got his sled out too. From the way it was told, it shoulda killed him.

So...I'll be doing his chores for a while along with mine; like hiking up top (snowshoes) to clean off the array, filling the gen - those 5gal cans are heavy, tromping out to the wood piles, etc. I dont mind, gives me something to do...and town can wait. Especially as my Outback is over the edge part way down. It usually does pretty well up on these goat trails, snow or bare, but I guess everything has it's limits. LOL


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> At least you get services eventually, LOL Plows stop 1 mile from the bottom of the mountain. Tried getting out this morning; failed. My personal plow-guy is laid up with a concussion & broken ribs...so I'm in for a while.


 We have a Tractor with bucket, two CamAm commanders with plow ,Polaris Ace with plow and blow engine again. ATV with plow and a couple trucks that will go through just about anything. Even if you don't need it everyday when you do . It is nice to have.
We have used the equipment often to get others out that had to.
Now the wind is picking up, this was a lighter snow so it will blow.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> We have a Tractor with bucket, two CamAm commanders with plow ,Polaris Ace with plow and blow engine again. ATV with plow and a couple trucks that will go through just about anything. Even if you don't need it everyday when you do . It is nice to have.
> We have used the equipment often to get others out that had to.
> Now the wind is picking up, this was a lighter snow so it will blow.


We've got a couple ways to push snow as well; always a good idea to have options!


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

MountainGirl said:


> ​
> This:
> 
> It was on a steep section, sled dropped over the edge of a side-cut trail, rolled half way down, he was thrown into trees. Luckily - the guys he was riding with was able to get him back to the cabin & went and got his sled out too. From the way it was told, it shoulda killed him.
> ...


Wow, that's scary. He is lucky he's only got a concussion and broken ribs. It could have been so much worse. Praying for a speedy recovery for him.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I was looking forward to enough snow to try out my tractor/bucket. 2 inches of slush isn’t enough. But I’m sure sooner or later the snow will come. Here it has been an usually warm winter with little snowfall. Actually, it would be great if I didn’t get to use the tractor all winter.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

paulag1955 said:


> Wow, that's scary. He is lucky he's only got a concussion and broken ribs. It could have been so much worse. Praying for a speedy recovery for him.


Holy Moly MG! Glad he's relatively okay. Prayers up!


----------



## Crunch (Dec 12, 2019)

MountainGirl said:


> ​
> It was on a steep section, sled dropped over the edge of a side-cut trail, rolled half way down, he was thrown into trees. Luckily - the guys he was riding with was able to get him back to the cabin & went and got his sled out too. From the way it was told, it shoulda killed him.


Glad to hear it wasn't anything worse. A concussion isn't trivial though, especially when snowed in. Keep a close eye on him, and get comfortable driving that nice truck (Ram and Western plow?) I saw you had in an earlier pic.

Finally got enough snow for a good ride here, but wet+heavy snow, not like the powder we got a few days back. And not near any cliffs!










I shouldn't have been driving alone, I know. If you don't mind my asking MG, was he wearing a helmet?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It was up to 30 degrees today. Now it is 13 degrees, 6 degrees by morning. The wind is hitting 20 mph. The change in temperature must have locked the snow down it is not blowing. For what ever reason Sheriff has not opened the snowmobile trails yet. Of course they can not spot you from riding on Private land with owners permission.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Sheriff doesn't have anything to do with the trails in WI. Many years working on the trails and many hours in a groomer.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Crunch said:


> Glad to hear it wasn't anything worse. A concussion isn't trivial though, especially when snowed in. Keep a close eye on him, and get comfortable driving that nice truck (Ram and Western plow?) I saw you had in an earlier pic.
> 
> Finally got enough snow for a good ride here, but wet+heavy snow, not like the powder we got a few days back. And not near any cliffs!
> 
> ...


Big Ram with a big Boss V-plow. I can't see over the hood, lol. Next spring I'll get comfortable running one of the smaller snow pushers. Colder, but do-able.

Yes, he was wearing a helmet, it's why he's still alive.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Sheriff doesn't have anything to do with the trails in WI. Many years working on the trails and many hours in a groomer.


 You are not correct Sheriff is the one that decides if condition allow them to be used. One word from the Sheriff and they are closed or open to public use. They trial has run across my property for 40 years now.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> You are not correct Sheriff is the one that decides if condition allow them to be used. One word from the Sheriff and they are closed or open to public use. They trial has run across my property for 40 years now.


 Back at yeah. The individual county clubs decide when the trails open and close. Sheriff/LE doesn't have any input as they don't know a thing about the trails conditions. Whether they are ready or safe to open. Was one of the guys that helped decide and opened/closed the gates. Yeah my phone number was on the list if ANY issues. Prerun the trails for safety, put up the signs, built bridges, cleared trees and dealt with the constant whiny land owners etc. Was a trail section leader, land owner, groomer operator, and club member for over 20 years.

Sure LE can close part of it for an emergency that I'll give you. Other then a safety issue never talked to LE about anything trial related.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Back at yeah. The individual county clubs decide when the trails open and close. Sheriff/LE doesn't have any input as they don't know a thing about the trails conditions. Whether they are ready or safe to open. Was one of the guys that helped decide and opened/closed the gates. Yeah my phone number was on the list if ANY issues. Prerun the trails for safety, put up the signs, built bridges, cleared trees and dealt with the constant whiny land owners etc. Was a trail section leader, land owner, groomer operator, and club member for over 20 years.
> 
> Sure LE can close part of it for an emergency that I'll give you. Other then a safety issue never talked to LE about anything trial related.


 Club does not have the legal authority. There is nothing that say a Sheriff can't delegate to some one. As a land owner with a trail I allow I have dealt with a few issue over the years. None caused by those that use it. They are a good bunch. One case was when the trails were closed by the sheriff . And some were riding on my land. They were stopped. I had given them permission to ride out there so the issued ended there. One was a minor one with young person that wandered off the trail and was stopped . He was just lost. All it took was inform the Sheriff I did not care if he was riding there and point him to the trail. 
Only reason trails have been closed is ground condition. Ground not frozen or no snow cover.
The trail use to run a short distance on land south of me. That land was sold and the owners hated any off off road activity. The local club came and talked with me about cutting through a small corner. When we went out and look it made more sense (safety) to change the route a bit and run them across my land at an angle. They loved it, gave them a place to open the sleds up. To this day never an issue with the riders. 
My agreement with them is simple soon as the corn is off go for it and of course when the snow is gone.

Q . Are there official dates on which trails open and close?A . Trail openings and closings are determined at the county level. Land owner easements usually dictate the earliest and latest the trails can open and close. Normally, these easements run from December 1st through March 31st. Each county usually has a "trail hotline" number that provides the most recent status of their trails.Q . I know I can ride the ditch, 10 feet from a county or state


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Back to the weather - Snow all gone...rain back 

peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Michael_Js said:


> Back to the weather - Snow all gone...rain back
> 
> peace,
> Michael J.


 We have a good covering of snow. 1 below this morning up to 13 degrees now.
Winter has shown up. We do need some of the cold to kill off pest


----------



## Crunch (Dec 12, 2019)

MountainGirl said:


> Big Ram with a big Boss V-plow. I can't see over the hood, lol. Next spring I'll get comfortable running one of the smaller snow pushers. Colder, but do-able.


Adapt and overcome. To see over the hood:










So you can still reach the peddles:










jk 



MountainGirl said:


> Yes, he was wearing a helmet, it's why he's still alive.


<insert thumbs up emoji here>


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

@Crunch I haven't seen a hard copy phone book in at least 10 years.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

@Crunch

:vs_smirk:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Plowed some of the snow, more coming the end of the week figure may as well push some of it back. Should have rode over and got one of the CamAm's . Polaris is a peace junk. At best it works. Some.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Big Ram with a big Boss V-plow. I can't see over the hood, lol. Next spring I'll get comfortable running one of the smaller snow pushers. Colder, but do-able.
> 
> Yes, he was wearing a helmet, it's why he's still alive.


 You pick up one of those add on back up camera wireless type. Mount it on the front instead of the rear, wire the reverse light wire to a hot 12 volt so it stay on all the time and plow away.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> You pick up one of those add on back up camera wireless type. Mount it on the front instead of the rear, wire the reverse light wire to a hot 12 volt so it stay on all the time and plow away.


Great idea!
And, if I could get in to town to pick one up - then I wouldn't need to plow! lol
Tom should be able to climb in the Ram in a few days; he'll get us out. And, if not, we're good till spring. Always, 
we are prepped for the possibility of being snowed in for months at a time. It's all good here on Peaceful Mountain. Thanks everybody!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Club does not have the legal authority. There is nothing that say a Sheriff can't delegate to some one. As a land owner with a trail I allow I have dealt with a few issue over the years. None caused by those that use it. They are a good bunch. One case was when the trails were closed by the sheriff . And some were riding on my land. They were stopped. I had given them permission to ride out there so the issued ended there. One was a minor one with young person that wandered off the trail and was stopped . He was just lost. All it took was inform the Sheriff I did not care if he was riding there and point him to the trail.
> Only reason trails have been closed is ground condition. Ground not frozen or no snow cover.
> The trail use to run a short distance on land south of me. That land was sold and the owners hated any off off road activity. The local club came and talked with me about cutting through a small corner. When we went out and look it made more sense (safety) to change the route a bit and run them across my land at an angle. They loved it, gave them a place to open the sleds up. To this day never an issue with the riders.
> My agreement with them is simple soon as the corn is off go for it and of course when the snow is gone.
> ...


 Surely I wouldn't have a clue cause I was the guy that went around and had leases signed, did the work and dealt with all the crap. Just like you mentioned. Let me break it down for yeah. Club members set up the trail system and reports to the county if things are in good shape, safe and ready to go. Then the decision is made by those leaders whether to open or close based on what all the clubs and members working on trail report. We don't call, report, or wait for permission from any fricken LE/Sheriff. Do you really think any cops are wasting time checking and coordinating things for a stupid snowmobile trail? Unless they can use the trail to justify writing a ticket and harass people they have nothing to do with it. Please ask someone else if you don't believe me.

Thanks for allowing the trail to cross your property. Makes the whole system work across the state. It's nearly a miracle that there even is a trail system anymore.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Chipper said:


> Surely I wouldn't have a clue cause I was the guy that went around and had leases signed, did the work and dealt with all the crap. Just like you mentioned. Let me break it down for yeah. Club members set up the trail system and reports to the county if things are in good shape, safe and ready to go. Then the decision is made by those leaders whether to open or close based on what all the clubs and members working on trail report. We don't call, report, or wait for permission from any fricken LE/Sheriff. Do you really think any cops are wasting time checking and coordinating things for a stupid snowmobile trail? Unless they can use the trail to justify writing a ticket and harass people they have nothing to do with it. Please ask someone else if you don't believe me.
> 
> Thanks for allowing the trail to cross your property. Makes the whole system work across the state. It's nearly a miracle that there even is a trail system anymore.


Isn't it possible that the procedure varies in different counties?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Surely I wouldn't have a clue cause I was the guy that went around and had leases signed, did the work and dealt with all the crap. Just like you mentioned. Let me break it down for yeah. Club members set up the trail system and reports to the county if things are in good shape, safe and ready to go. Then the decision is made by those leaders whether to open or close based on what all the clubs and members working on trail report. We don't call, report, or wait for permission from any fricken LE/Sheriff. Do you really think any cops are wasting time checking and coordinating things for a stupid snowmobile trail? Unless they can use the trail to justify writing a ticket and harass people they have nothing to do with it. Please ask someone else if you don't believe me.
> 
> Thanks for allowing the trail to cross your property. Makes the whole system work across the state. It's nearly a miracle that there even is a trail system anymore.


 Long as this family owns the land they will be allowed to cross it. While I do not own a sled I will do what I can so others can use theirs. I know the Sheriff well Now I can bet when it comes to the trails he makes a call to a man named Red and it likely goes like this. What do you think Red and he follows that advise.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Pretty sure they are all set up similar statewide. Based on the number of clubs statewide and having been to the state snowmobile conventions. All the adjoining counties are like ours that I've worked with. 

There wouldn't be a trail if all the volunteers that worked on the system had to answer to the Sheriff. Love to see LE going around trying to get easements from landowners, maybe use their squads. Suppose there could be a LE only club.

GO PACKERS


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Plowing snow can be fun on the ATV. When it is cold enough the snow does not melt but not so cold you really suffer. Everything working as it should. Decide to get out an plow some of it with more coming the end of the week.


----------

